# Drey Perfect Mason



## MakingLemonade (Dec 29, 2020)

I’m not a collector, but I have accumulated a motley assortment of canning jars from years of gardening and home canning.  
I recently opened up a jar of last summer’s tomatoes to make chili, and noticed this jar was a brand I’d never noticed before (though I’ve been using the jar for years.).  
I found an earlier post on this site that tells me this is Ball-made jar (post-1925).  But I haven’t seen any references to the concentric rings on the bottom.  Can anybody tell me more about this jar?
(Yes, I’m retiring this jar from active duty, out of respect for its age!)


----------



## jarsnstuff (Dec 29, 2020)

Drey jars were the screw-top product of the Schram Mfg. Co.  Ball bought out Schram in 1925, and for a fairly short time, made these jars.  Apparently they were selling Ball Perfect Mason jars as their "premium" line and Drey Perfect Mason as their "economy" line for a brief period.  Perhaps the "premium" and "economy" designations weren't all that successful and Ball phased out the Drey jars.  Incidentally, Drey jars made by Schram have "Perfect" and "Mason" offset, with the aligned version like yours made only by Ball.  Redbook lists pints & quarts like yours at $10 - $15.  The set pictured below are the offset version, valued at $2 - $3 each.


----------



## coreya (Dec 30, 2020)

what jarsnstuff said!


----------

